

Meet Craiggers: It Blows Craigslist Out of The Water - devinfoley
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/meet_craiggers_it_blows_craigslist_out_of_the_wate.php

======
networkjester
Legal dispute in 3... 2... 1...

Haven't other's tried implementing new UIs for craigslist, only to be "shot
down" by craigslist? [things like this were mentioned in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=963561> ]

~~~
robertgkidd
Craig Newmark himself laid out what concerns he might (or might not) have.
Craiggers architecture meets Craigs standard of not putting a load on CL to
host the data. Here's Craig's own quote on Quora:

[http://www.quora.com/Why-hasnt-anyone-built-any-products-
on-...](http://www.quora.com/Why-hasnt-anyone-built-any-products-on-top-of-
Craigslist-data)

Craig Newmark, customer service rep & founder 33 votes by Rodney Pearce, June
Lin, Ludi Rehak, (more) "Actually, we take issue with only services which
consume a lot of bandwidth, it's that simple."

------
nicksergeant
I'm having a hard time seeing how this is better than Craigslist itself. Also,
need to lose the animations - they're useless eye candy and it just slows down
the UI.

~~~
helpmehelpyou
Perhaps you could elaborate a bit on how it's not better than craigslist.

Also, twitter, kayak, hipmunk etc. all take advantage of UI animations quite
similar to the ones used here. A bit more complex than simply changing the
color of a car ;)

------
capstone
How does this blow Craigslist out of the water? As far as I can tell, it's the
same old craigslist, questionably skinned, and with less options.

~~~
devinfoley
Well, you can search across multiple locations/categories and there's saved
searches and favorites.

------
quanticle
It certainly is an impressive UI, but the search function doesn't seem to be
as effective as the one on Craigslist itself. For example, when I searched for
1 bedroom apartments on Craigslist in my area, I got 18 results, all of them
for 1 bedroom apartments. When I used Craiggers, I got 9 results, half of them
for 2 bedroom apartments.

I don't know if this is a limitation of the API or of Craiggers' search, but
either way, a good UI is useless without good data to back it up.

Finally, I don't think Craigslist's UI is actually that terrible. I think its
rather refreshing to have a site that simply displays information as a set of
HTML links, rather than trying to stuff an entire application into the
browser. It doesn't seem to be a popular way of making things these days, but
I wish more web sites would try it.

------
atacrawl
I think the headline is about four words too long.

~~~
networkjester
Five words. ;)

------
MaysonL
UI fail - slow.

~~~
devinfoley
Which part specifically? I work on the project so any feedback I get is very
valuable!

~~~
mr_justin
The part where you enter something to search for and it takes over 10 seconds
for a result.

~~~
devinfoley
Thanks. That's not normal. We're definitely experiencing some slowdown from
the traffic spike.

------
kirpekar
Vile

